# Found Model Vickers Vimy



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 18, 2012)

Two weeks ago, I was volenteering at the Fargo Air Museum. We went through the archives and found old broken models. One was a Vickers Vimy.











I took it home to fix it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2012)

Interesting find. What are your plans for it if any?


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice find mate, should look great when you've fixed her up!


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Interesting find. What are your plans for it if any?


It comes with limited parts, so I may replicate some.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 19, 2012)

Some of that dust weathering is waayyyy over-scale! 

Cool find, though. Let's see a restoration build on the forum - would be great to see it returned to its former glory


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 19, 2012)

What should I replicate the parts from?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 19, 2012)

Depends what bits are missing. For struts there are companies out there that produce long lengths of aerofoil-section plastic that can be cut to length and then have the ends shaped. pretty much everything else can be made out of plasticard or stretched sprue. You might also ask on the modelling sites in case someone out there has spare parts you can use.

If you can be more specific about which parts you need to replicate, I'm sure people on this site will be full of ideas for how to make new bits 'n pieces.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Mar 20, 2012)

I need most of the tail section as you can see in the photo, front skid, wheels and 5 struts for it.


----------

